
Paving the way for more efficient hydrogen cars - Elof
https://phys.org/news/2018-12-paving-efficient-hydrogen-cars.html
======
sansopticon
I've wanted a hydrogen scooter for 15 years but have never found a refueling
solution to make the dream realistic.

~~~
Elof
Not viable yet but I’ve seen experimental fuel cells that can run on natural
gas

